# Post you favorite one-pot campfire meal



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We did the foil-packet meal, now let's dig out that pot for the camp fire. What are you favorite one pot meals?










I will get us started with my sausage & cabbage one-pot meal:

4 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons bacon fat (or just more butter)
1 large green cabbage, chopped
1 large yellow onion, chopped
1 clove Garlic, peeled & chopped
1-2 lb smoked sausage, sliced 
1 large can Rotel spicy 
Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning to taste
Salt & Pepper to taste

In a large cast iron or camping pot (or skillet) cook the sliced sausage about 5 minutes to render some of the fat out. We like the sausage a bit crispy so sometimes that 5 minutes is more like 10-15 minutes. Remove sausage from skillet and set aside. Sometimes we just skip that step and just toss in the next items. But if you follow it then in the same skillet, melt the butter and bacon fat. Add cabbage, onion and garlic and cook for about 5 minutes until cabbage starts to soften. Add remaining ingredients and return the sausage to the pot. Cover and cook for about 10 minutes. Once the liquid has reduced and the cabbage is soft it is ready to eat.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Bacon fried on a iron skillet. Leave just enough grease in the skillet for the scrambled eggs. Then lightly toast bread in the same skillet.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Venison in a dutch oven with beef broth and any vegetables that make you happy. Cooked all day. Just thinking of it makes me itchy to kill a deer!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will often just take a cast iron pot, brown a pound of ground beef, then throw in a couple cans of baked beans. Then I add a chopped onion, some chopped up bacon, any other leftover meats I have (hot dogs, sausage, beef, pork, etc.) some black pepper, some salt and cook low and slow. I will also add some liquid smoke and brown sugar substitute if I have it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Green chili stew, beef and taters, biscuits, baked beans.... I love my cast iron pots.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I love a shepards pie in a dutch oven. To make it simple I just use Idhoan instant potatoes. Sour cream and chive my favorite. Cook your onion, garlic and spices in bacon fat. Throw in meat (I use venison). Brown and mostly drain. Add peas, carrots and mushrooms. Add your mashed potato layer to top (I make seperately but have a friend that just sprinkles powder on top and it turned out fine). Cover with extra coals on top to brown the potatoes. Mmmmm.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I like a good deer stew! My wife always makes bread bowls over the fire when the stew is cooking.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> I like a good deer stew! My wife always makes bread bowls over the fire when the stew is cooking.


That looks very good. Save me some?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

that's it I am moving to Hashbrowns, he always wanted a Son 10 or so years older than him


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> that's it I am moving to Hashbrowns, he always wanted a Son 10 or so years older than him


Great! I'll feed you up, I could use some good help around here! I've got to work on the damn backhoe in the morning!


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

That does look good, Hashbrown!

My favorite is chili:

1 lb. meat (beef, venison or ground sausage)
1 can tomatoes
Diced onions and bell peppers
2 cans chili beans
Cayenne pepper flakes
2 pickled jalapenos + 1 tablespoon of the juice

Brown meat in cast iron pot, add the rest of the stuff and warm it up!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hashbrown said:


> Great! I'll feed you up, I could use some good help around here! I've got to work on the damn backhoe in the morning!


Where did you get that cooking set up?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Where did you get that cooking set up?


I am betting he made it. But this is the one you need.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I am betting he made it. But this is the one you need.


That one won't work. Vegetables have touched it.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I started gathering up parts and steel to build a cooking pit and saw this one at Home Depot for under $200. It had everything I wanted it's a Cowboy cooker by River Grill. I have cooked on a tremendous amount in the last couple of years and it has held well.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> That one won't work. Vegetables have touched it.


Those are just garnishments.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Those are just garnishments.


Around here it's called animal feed. I'm a second hand vegetarian.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hashbrown said:


> I started gathering up parts and steel to build a cooking pit and saw this one at Home Depot for under $200. It had everything I wanted it's a Cowboy cooker by River Grill. I have cooked on a tremendous amount in the last couple of years and it has held well.


Thanks. I've been looking around for ideas for the new place and I like that set up almost as much as I like the one from Johnny Nix. I love that $200 price tag even more.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I set around a fire all afternoon Sunday and used hell of a lot more than 1 pan we made a roast mashed potatoes, carrots and gravy served in a dutch oven bread bowl. I would never cook in a kitchen if I could get away with it!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Venison chili and cornbread, with blueberry/strawberry cobbler for desert.


----------

